# Newbie needs help with Japanese Maples



## momgeek545 (Oct 15, 2005)

I have two small Japanese Maple trees (Acer Palmatum Dissectum Tamukeyama) that I purchased earlier this summer. I live in NH in a zone 5 area. I can't plant the trees in my garden until next year (long story), so I have them in containers until then. They have been properly watered and appeared to thrive during the few months they were outside.

I have moved them inside my home for the winter. I noticed that all the leaves are starting to dry up and fall off. There are new buds in the places where the leaves have fallen off, and the branches appear to be strong and flexible. The dried leaves don't appear to be caused by a watering issue.

I don't have a porch or unheated basement for the trees to winter over in a dormant state. Is this happening because the trees didn't get cold enough to go dormant? How should I handle this situation? I want to make sure I can take care of the trees properly from now until Spring, when they will get planted in the garden.

Any suggestions are appreciated.

MomGeek


----------



## Kate Butler (Oct 15, 2005)

*Japanese maples*

Find a friend with a garage or unheated space to keep 'em for you. Inside will be too warm for them and they need dormancy to perform well in succeeding years.

OR: double pot 'em and keep 'em outside, but close to the house (wind protection and temp. moderation from the mass of the house).


----------



## Sheshovel (Oct 15, 2005)

Agreed,mabey a protected breezeway or shed outside?Garage or you could try to heal them in the soil somewhere outside .They cannot handle the heat and lack of humid conditions in your home.


----------



## Elmore (Oct 16, 2005)

Build a small, temporary green house structure along a wall. Use opaque white plastic.


----------



## momgeek545 (Oct 17, 2005)

*Thanks, everyone!*

I've talked with my husband and he's making room in an outside shed for the plants. We should be able to move them this week. Thanks for all your input.


----------



## novice2 (Oct 18, 2005)

*Storing tree in Shed for winter?*

I was glad to see this question posted. I have a weeping white cherry in a pot and would like to store in my tool shed for the winter. Does it need any light and/or water?
Thanks
Novice 2


----------



## fmueller (Nov 4, 2005)

You may as well leave it outside and make sure it has water. I take it its in a pot? You may also try and bury the pot in a pile of mulch or in the ground to keep the roots from freezing hard. Its better off outside than in the shed.


----------



## Sheshovel (Nov 11, 2005)

This is correct,if the tree is hearty to your zone,then heal the pot it in to the soil for winter.
If it is not hearty to your zone then take it into the shed and wrap the pot for winter in burlap , when there is sun out .. let it get some,through a window or have the pot on a piece of wood with wheels and roll it outside when the sun comes out awhile.YES continue to water the tree as usual.Being carefull not to Overwater.


----------



## treeseer (Nov 13, 2005)

best idea I think is to remove it from the pot, straighten the roots and heel it in to a prepared bed until it can go into its final home. The longer it stays in the pot, the worse the root defects--and chances at good performance--get.

the sooner it gets into its final home the better--reasons for waiting must be good.


----------



## novice2 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Winter Home for Cherry Tree*

Thanks for all the help. Yes the tree is in a large pot and I put it in a protected spot up against the house on the south east side. Also filled in around it with lots of leaves. It seems to be happy there and I will watch it very closely and if we have a really cold spell I will put it in tool shed and then take it out when it warms up.
Novice 2


----------



## treeseer (Nov 18, 2005)

Here's some info on root hardiness. can't vouch for it all as in NC it isn't that big an issue.

http://www.on-line-seminars.com/pb/wp_ec9b954a.html?0.9809829210412391


----------



## Elmore (Nov 18, 2005)

*root hardiness*

I have always heard that Japanese Maple roots are damaged at 19 degrees Fahrenheit. Against your wall sounds pretty good. I don't know your location or your zone but here in Alabama many of our storms are driven from the southwest. Here I think that I would rather have them against a north or northeastern facing wall. Here is some more info in this regard.

http://www.evergreengardenworks.com/fallpot.htm


----------

